# Being raised on 4/11



## Kenneth Lottman (Apr 7, 2011)

Got my ring today and it's hard to believe that in just a few days I will be a master mason!  It's sooo hard not to just slip the ring on my finger now but I guess I will just have to wait the time with patience until the time comes!


----------



## Beathard (Apr 7, 2011)

It will be here soon enough.  Blink and it will be over!  Congrats.


----------



## Browes (Apr 8, 2011)

Wear clean underwear !


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 8, 2011)

browes said:


> wear clean underwear !


 
rotfl!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 10, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day!  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## 6229 MAC (Apr 10, 2011)

As All who have gone before you...Remember your own condition and how readily this good brother came to your assistance. There is only one thing to think about at this time and place in your life.
Will you be worth anything to Freemasonry, or will Freemasonry be worth anything to you? Discover the true answer and you will surly see all needed to be a Master Mason.
Farewell, my Brother, Farewell...


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

have fun! and relax. I couldnt sleep the night before i was raised, i was so excited.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 11, 2011)

6229 MAC said:


> As All who have gone before you...Remember your own condition and how readily this good brother came to your assistance. There is only one thing to think about at this time and place in your life. Will you be worth anything to Freemasonry, or will Freemasonry be worth anything to you? Discover the true answer and you will surly see all needed to be a Master Mason. Farewell, my Brother, Farewell...



Well said!!  And congrats to you today, Kenneth.  Just a few more hours.  Let us know how it went and how it feels to finally be able to wear that ring.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Apr 11, 2011)

Tonight will forever be a day I will never forget! What a journey! I am so proud to be called a Master Mason! The brothers at my lodge have made me feel so welcome I feel like I am home when I am up at the lodge. I am so ready to contribute to Masonry as much as possible and one day have students of my own to teach to carry on this fraternity! 
Thank you to all of you for the well wishes.
Bro. Lottman


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats. Hopefully soon I will experience that feeling too.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kenneth Lottman said:


> Tonight will forever be a day I will never forget!




The new way you are wearing that apron looks great!  Congrats, _Brother_!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Bro. Kenneth...


----------

